# Fertility treatment- factor v leiden homozygous



## George1976 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have factor v leiden, my blood has a high clotting factor and am about to start IUI, I wondered if anyone else has gone through any fertility treatments or have any information about the effect it may have on treatment I can or cant have, my doctors dont seem to be able to advise apart from telling me i will need to inject myself through actual pregnancy to prevent blood clotting but I am interested to hear if it will have any effect on conception or possible pregnany,
Would value any advice or first hand experience


----------

